# Dempseys



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm about to start cycling my 45gal for some cichlids. Been looking at some Mbuna, then i saw Jack Dempseys. They;re beautiful!

I guess my main question is: Is my 45gal big enough for JDs, if so how many would be safe to put in there?


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

i would say u would be able to put one, what is the footprint? 
36 1/4 x 12 5/8 x 23 3/4???


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

you might get away with 1 female JD or even a male.But i would realy go with a pair of firemouths they are awesome. http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile43.html


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

its 36long 15 deep 18 tall


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Thats a little small for a fish that will get around 10" when full grown. I'd go with a 55g as a minimum and a 75 would be much better long term. You can use that tank for a while since JDs tend to grow kinda slow but you'll need to upgrade before too long. I'd say 9 months to a year . Then again I haven't kept JDs in over 10 years , so someone with some more recent experience can give you a little better idea how long you'll have before an upgrade becomes must . 
The numbers depend on what your intentions are. Do you want to try to breed them or just want to keep them? If you just want to keep JDs then I'd say one is all you'll really want since multiple cichlids of the same species tends to lead to more conspecific aggression. If it's breeding your thinking of then I'd say get 6 or so small ones and let them pair up. Once you get a pair return the others and then let them do their thing. Of course if you go that route , you'll definately be needing more tank space pretty quickly.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Those dimensions are for a 35 gallon tank FYI.

36x15x18 = 159 Litres. Ie 35 UK gals or 41 US.

I wouldn't put a Dempsey in less than a 55 minimum. They are nice fish though aren't they!!!


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

i was just brainstorming tbh. they're beautiful and i wouldnt mind having a couple. up grading my tank isnt an option so i think i'll stick to the mbuna

thanks guys


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

go with firemouths


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Even That's a bit cramped for Firemouths. Unless your talking a young breeding pair, then it could work. If you get two males in a tank that size it could be total mayhem.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 25, 2004)

I think one JD in that tank would be fine. :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

a pair of firemouths would be just fine... im willing to bet even 2 males would work decently.


----------



## Tex915 (Nov 20, 2008)

jack lover said:


> you might get away with 1 female JD or even a male.But i would realy go with a pair of firemouths they are awesome. http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile43.html


Whats so good about firemouths? I seem them a lot, but I've never really taken much interest in them. Anyone care to spill the beans?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Whats so good about firemouths? I seem them a lot, but I've never really taken much interest in them. Anyone care to spill the beans?


Sure, I spill the beans: The answer: Their colors, looks, and some people take an interest in them. Also they usually are mellow in aggression and are easy to put other fish with. I like them but I would rather have something else if I can. Like you said they are just TOO common!


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> > Whats so good about firemouths? I seem them a lot, but I've never really taken much interest in them. Anyone care to spill the beans?
> 
> 
> Sure, I spill the beans: The answer: Their colors, looks, and some people take an interest in them. Also they usually are mellow in aggression and are easy to put other fish with. I like them but I would rather have something else if I can. Like you said they are just TOO common!


FM's are interesting fish, but they are very common. There are other Thorichthys that are better looking IMO. JD's and convicts are extremely common too.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

I think FM's are pretty cool, I don't care how common a fish is, sure it's nice to have oddballs, but just go with what you like and don't worry about what's common.

At the end of the day it comes down to personal taste. If you don't like them, there's nothing special, if you really like them, well, then I guess they're pretty special.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

blairo1 said:


> I think FM's are pretty cool, I don't care how common a fish is, sure it's nice to have oddballs, but just go with what you like and don't worry about what's common.
> 
> At the end of the day it comes down to personal taste. If you don't like them, there's nothing special, if you really like them, well, then I guess they're pretty special.


Yup, that is all that matters really. I love my FM.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> I think FM's are pretty cool, I don't care how common a fish is, sure it's nice to have oddballs, but just go with what you like and don't worry about what's common.
> 
> At the end of the day it comes down to personal taste. If you don't like them, there's nothing special, if you really like them, well, then I guess they're pretty special.


Well said! I agree that it doesn't matter how common they are. All that matters is like what you said that you like them and care for them. What I meant by my post is that there are other fish out there that I would rather have and keep then the Firemouths. Like for instance my Salvini if all of a sudden my LFS's started carrying them everyday and were more common I would still have two pairs and have a bunch of fry because I love them and wouldn't trade them for anything! :thumb:


----------

